# Wander, meander, dawdle



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

...loiter, dally, potter about aimlessly and then explore, if you feel like it.

this is the trailer for a new book by Alastair Sawday, *'Slow English Breaks'*, part 1 and 2 are being given away free in the Guardian on Saturday and the Observer on Sunday.

Now what am I going to do with over an inch thick pile of papers.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> .Now what am I going to do with over an inch thick pile of papers.


Occupy yourself for the rest of the week reading them. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the notification, Frank (I hate the phrase "heads up"). I'll make sure I'm down the paper shop early (there's not much call for the Guardian around here :roll: )

Gerald


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Now what am I going to do with over an inch thick pile of papers.


Ask the newsagent do they want to keep them to send them back with the unsold papers the next day, that is if you can't bear to keep them, and then have to compost/recycle them.

Do the newspaper companies recycle returned papers? Or what happens to them all. Oh dear another thing to worry about!!

Ca


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for flagging that up Frank. Bought the Guardian this morning. Wife thought I had a screw loose!

Some interesting stuff there-targetted for B&B-ers probably.

Hope these out of the way residents don't mind an onslaught of "great white four wheeled beasts :lol: "


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Thanks for flagging that up Frank. Bought the Guardian this morning. Wife thought I had a screw loose!
> 
> Some interesting stuff there-targetted for B&B-ers probably.
> 
> Hope these out of the way residents don't mind an onslaught of "great white four wheeled beasts :lol: "


Did you also find the Fjord Norway booklet? General info plus some good out and back routes from Bergen.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Did you also find the Fjord Norway booklet?


Yes- ta!- filed for future reference!


----------

